# iPhone??



## mikrei (Sep 11, 2002)

Has anyone heard of this iPhone. Rumours says that it's Sonyericssons and Apples project.

At least address is already taken...

http://www.iphone.org

...it takes you to apple.com


----------



## themacko (Sep 11, 2002)

why would Apple use a .org address?  That seems like a hoax to me.


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 11, 2002)

Interesting...

Here's the whois data for iphone.org:

   Domain Name: IPHONE.ORG
   Registrar: NETWORK SOLUTIONS, INC.
   Whois Server: whois.networksolutions.com
   Referral URL: http://www.networksolutions.com
   Name Server: NSERVER2.APPLE.COM
   Name Server: NSERVER.APPLE.COM
   Updated Date: 21-dec-2001

Notice the updated date is nearly a year old.

And strangely enough, there's an iphone.net, but it seems to be owned by Cisco:

   Domain Name: IPHONE.NET
   Registrar: NETWORK SOLUTIONS, INC.
   Whois Server: whois.networksolutions.com
   Referral URL: http://www.networksolutions.com
   Name Server: NS1.CISCO.COM
   Name Server: NS2.CISCO.COM
   Updated Date: 05-nov-2001

But it gets weirder. It seems iphone.com is owned by some place called Net10.net. Go figure.

   Domain Name: IPHONE.COM
   Registrar: GO DADDY SOFTWARE, INC.
   Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
   Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
   Name Server: NS1.NACIO.COM
   Name Server: NS.NET10.NET
   Updated Date: 08-nov-2001

So why did I post those two unrelated whois queries? You'll notice that both have an updated date that's prior to the one listed on iphone.org, which supposedly belongs to Apple. That would mean that the reason they chose .org was because that's all that was left.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 11, 2002)

it does seem convincing.  But if you go to iphone.org it loads a copy of apple's home page.  
I wouldn't think that apple would do something so obvious.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok, I don't know much of anything about web site design, but as far as the "if you go to iphone.org it loads a copy of apple's home page" thing goes please tell us if the following is significant:
If you click on any link on the pointed-to Apple page (except .mac) you never leave the iphone.org domain and go to Apple.com's. Why would that be? did Apple copy their whole site to this domain?


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the domain name servers just resolve the iphone.org hostname to the standard Apple web server IP. They probably use relative links  in all of their html, so the browser keeps going from the www.iphone.org/ root.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks, that makes sense. I love getting fast responses, and I feel the need to say that despite all the turmoil this site has undergone, I still feel it is the great, friendly, useful site I first came upon in my search for OS X info quite a while ago.


----------



## rfm (Sep 11, 2002)

Read today's Herald Tribune. It had a short interview with Steve Jobs at the Apple Expo in Paris. Jobs was asked whether Apple was coming out with an iPhone. Instead of denying it ouright Jobs answered something like:  perhaps but is it custom at Apple never to speculate on new products (I don't have the paper here so I can't give you the exact words). I thought this was quite remarkable.


----------



## themacko (Sep 11, 2002)

Okay, here's another bit of info I found out.  Here is the WhoIs info for iPhone.org:
Registrant:
Apple Computer, Inc. (IPHONE11-DOM)
   1 Infinite Loop
   Cupertino
   CA,95014
   US

   Domain Name: IPHONE.ORG

   Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
      Eddings, Kenneth  (KE557)		
      Apple Computer, Inc.
      1 Infinite Loop
      M/S 60-DR
      Cupertino, CA 95014
      408 974-4286 (FAX) 408 974-1560

   Record expires on 15-Dec-2003.
   Record created on 15-Dec-1999.
   Database last updated on 11-Sep-2002 14:54:02 EDT.

   Domain servers in listed order:

   NSERVER.APPLE.COM            17.254.0.50
   NSERVER2.APPLE.COM           17.254.0.59]

And here is the WhoIs for QuickTime:
Registrant:
Apple Computer, Inc. (QUICKTIME-DOM)
   1 Infinite Loop
   Cupertino
   CA,95014
   US

   Domain Name: QUICKTIME.COM

   Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
      Eddings, Kenneth  (KE557)

Apparantly, this Kenneth Eddings is an Apple representative.  He is also the technical contact for Mac.com and Apple.com.  So, iPhone.org is property of Apple.


----------



## mrfluffy (Sep 11, 2002)

could this also be a sign that apple are going to drop moto? because it would've been a lot easier to get a phone made with them seing as they already work together, and if moto were making more money from apple based products they might spend more time on the chips. but if apple are working with sonyericsson i would imagine the business link may get a little strained.

and my friends dad works for ericcson so i'll see if he knows anything


----------



## TellarHK (Sep 11, 2002)

This could just be the name of a new iApp.  Teleconferencing/Videoconferencing on the Mac platform... sucks.  Hard.  It's the next big challenge to overcome.  Even on Windows machines, it's a hodepodge of crappy software and incompatible networks.  If Apple were to take the reins and offer a fully featured solution, even if just for voice, they'd instantly snare an awful lot of users.


----------



## boi (Sep 11, 2002)

that's a very solid theory. i'm gonna go ahead and stand behind you on that one ^_^.


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 11, 2002)

Or possibly it's both? They could release a custom iPhone with some company but also release voice-over-network/internet software that can be used to call from your mac? It would be pretty sweet, expecially if they also have video conferencing features that you could use from your mac to an iPhone? that would probably make the iPhone too expensive but one can dream now can't they?


----------



## theCaptain (Sep 11, 2002)

I think this is also the same direction as iMovie 3.  I think it will possibly be woven into iPhone so we can use our digital Camcorders for videoconferencing.  Wow just imagine the resolution with a Digital camcorder and 1.5mbps broadband connection.  Possible, very possible, and something that would deffinatly interest Apple.


----------



## TellarHK (Sep 12, 2002)

Don't be expecting super-quality videoconferencing just yet.  You may have 1.5Mbit coming down from the net, but most everyone has only 128Kbit (Approximately 16K/sec) upload speed.  That's not really enough for the kind of videoconferencing you're proposing. However, an iPhone application that allows use of a camera at the typical videoconferencing sizes (320x200, 640x480) that works with h.323 would be pretty nice.   The real key of course, would be something that also worked with PC software.

I'm seriously betting against a physical phone aspect to iPhone.  Why?  They've just started building up relationships with the traditional cellphone designers.  Also, the fact that the cell market is in a pretty serious slump right now can't help.  It's the best time to add features to the phones existing to help spur growth, but it's the worst time to add new options.


----------



## rfm (Sep 13, 2002)

Just an other quick thought. About a year ago SonyEricsson announced that it would be licence its mobile technology to third parties. In other words, outside manufacturers can 'buy' Ericsson technology (in particular radio technology) to construct their own phones. The main sticking point for Apple, if they wanted to build a mobile phone would be the radio technology. A deal with SonyEricsson could solve that problem.

SonyEricsson has such a deal for example with LG  Electronics See pressrelease: http://www.ericsson.com/press/20020117-0837.html. In that same press release you can find this info on the licencing deal Ericsson offers:

"About Ericsson Mobile Platforms Ericsson made an early strategic  decision to accelerate the wireless industry. On 1 September 2001, Ericsson Mobile Platforms was formed as a fully operational company to offer its complete 2.5G and 3G platform solutions to all manufacturers of mobile  phones and wireless information devices on the open market. Ericsson Mobile Platforms offers the fastest route for manufacturers to launch new   GPRS or 3G products with limited R&D and resources, allowing them to focus on areas of product differentiation, including applications, industrial design, distribution and branding."

Who knows, Apple may have struck such a deal!


----------



## Wickedkitten (Sep 13, 2002)

if anything I bet its just going to just be a software app that compliments the use of phones like the SonyEricsson T68i with Jaguar.

Like probably a proper interface to send sms messages with Jag and receive them and have a proper interface for all of the syncing between the two


----------



## didde (Sep 13, 2002)

.. but if you ping apple.com and iphone.org you'll notice they both point to the same IP.

so the site you see on iphone.org is definetly not a "copy". it is apple.com.


----------



## lionsweb (Sep 13, 2002)

It isn't even necessarily Apple that owns it. You can register a domain under someone else's name very easily, and point it at nameservers very easily... and apple's nameservers could be configured to point anything aimed at them to apple.com unless otherwise specified.

I can't say for sure, but if I wanted to add credence to a rumor, that's what I'd do.

Apple wouldn't use a .org. They'd buy out the .com; either the domain itself from the owner, or the company that owns it.

Someone should check with the trademark office and see if Apple has registered a trademark for iPhone. That would be more believable.


----------



## Mills (Sep 13, 2002)

Only current trademark for iphone is by a company called Infogear for this...


----------



## terran74 (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *could this also be a sign that apple are going to drop moto? because it would've been a lot easier to get a phone made with them seing as they already work together, and if moto were making more money from apple based products they might spend more time on the chips. but if apple are working with sonyericsson i would imagine the business link may get a little strained.*



Why would they have to drop Moto?  Already Apple is warming up to moto by moving all their mac's to their G4 line.  

Moto has experience in telecommunications. The G5 is geared for telecommunications.  Great for switching etc.  Moto has a slew of cell phones and it's hurting bad because they are unable to shake the corporate image for their phones.  They are trying hard to b consumer oriented with their phones but face it.  When you think motorola phones you think business.  How do you get  chic cool phones to the masses of under 30 somethings wanting them?  Go Moto is their new slogan but i saw the commercials.  They suck.

In comes Apple.  Co branding.  SonyEricsson did it.  Sprint and Virgin Records now has "Virgin Mobile".  Everyone is thinking of the kids now.  Why not ... Apple?

Motorola+Apple = a dream team for phones.  First you have MacOS 10 running in a slim mode.  You have newton tek, you have iPod tek, you have the industrial design of both moto and Apple.  You have Apple testing this new product out on Macs like it did with iPod.  Apple's branding, Apple's Marketing, Apple's consumer image.  Moto does all the work but Apple gives it the extra edge.  Win Win situation if you ask me.


----------

